# Sticky  An Advisory On Depression and its Dangers



## Khar

As a person who has gone through and fought massive depression, and continues to fight it this day, I felt it important to bring forth this thread. For anyone who sees any errors, I encourage you to contact a member of the staff. I am afraid I am no longer updating or providing assistance in regards to this guide. Please do not contact me via personal message or visitor message seeking insight. Thank you!

Thanks to @_Snakecharmer_ who posted a recent thread which reminded me of my plans to post this. The thread itself is worth a read, since it too provides a decent portrayal of the struggle against depression and suicide. 

*Depression and Clinical Depression*Depression is when someone feels sad, down, in the dumps, blue, or something similar. Most people only experience depression in short doses, and often feel better after a comparably short period of time. This sort of short-term depression is normal, and often does not interfere with someone's functioning in day to day life. 

However, depression is clinical is when you feel depressed all the time. Symptoms described last for several weeks, are severe, or begin to interfere with one's work, schooling or social life. The feeling of depression is all encompassing, where normally pleasurable activities no longer are pleasurable, and by low self-esteem. It is not something you can just "get over," and can impact anyone, from the richest person in a developed nation to the poorest in another, while leaving someone else in the same position unimpacted. It occurs everywhere in the world, regardless of location, background or ethnicity. 

To this date, depression is the leading cause of disability globally. Scientific consensus agrees that depression can and is caused by combinations of biological, psychological, and social impacts. Certain drugs and substance abuse can also cause depressive symptoms. The psychological and biological fields of research on depression are extensive.

You can't just snap out of clinical depression or depressive disorders. ​*Why is depression important to know about?*Every year, millions of people are forced to take their first steps into a life with depression, and only 20% of them will get the help they need. Massive depression has a mortality rate of 3.4% annually in the United States through suicide, and is the leading cause of suicide amongst everyone in that nation -- 60% of suicides occur because of depression. In total, 15% of people with depressive disorders will kill themselves. 

Suicide kills more than double the amount of people in the world that armed conflicts kill every year. For those between 15 and 44, suicide is the fourth leading cause of death, with depression being a primary driver. 

16% of adults in the US, and slightly less in the rest of the developed world, will face depressive disorders in their lifetime. In my own nation, 5% of the adult population deals with some form of depression in any given year, as do 9.5% of those in the US. 97% of those people will say that their work, family, home life and relationships sufferred as a result. 

Those afflicted with depression face a stigma of having a mental illness. Even though it is not a sign of weakness, and is a disease recognized by the WHO and various other organizations, 54% of our population in Canada still percieve it as a weakness. The WHO also recognizes that rates of depression amongst humans is only getting worse, and is forecasted to become an even larger problem as time goes on. By 2020, only heart disease will be a bigger killer. 

Over a hundred billion dollars is lost every year in economic activity because of depression amongst the working population, which impacts us all, whether we know someone who is depressed/are depressed or not. 

Depression has been known to complicate other medical conditions. It is a leading risk for cardiovascular disease, and reduces the efficacy of the immune system. Survivability of some diseases or injuries is reduced if the subject suffers from depression -- those who have heart attacks are far more likely to die within six months if they have a depressive disorder. 

Many people will be impacted, and will never recieve help. While clinical depression is rarely permanent, it can be dangerous. Be sure that, should you become one of them, or see your friends exhibiting the signs, that they do not become one of them. ​*A note for women*Women are twice as likely to develop depression than men, and have many more avenues in how they can develop depression. One in ten women will develop post partum depression, which occurs after having a child, and one in five women have risk factors which could cause them to develop depression. 

Depression is a leading cause of disabilities amongst women, and 15% of women with _severe_ depression will commit suicide. 41% of women with depressive disorders will not report or seek help for their condition out of embarrassment. Only one in three women will seek professional help for their depression. ​*A note for men*While fewer men get depression, many more of us kill ourselves than women. Suicide rates amongst men with depression are three times that of women. Men are much more likely to succeed in killing themselves. 

Often in men cardiovascular diseases develop more easily with depression. 

Those who are divorced, retired, or widowed are more likely to become depressed. In addition, 1 in 7 unemployed men develop depression within six months of becoming unemployed. 

As many as 92% of African-American men do not seek treatment, and men overall are far less likely to recieve treatment due to their belief it is a weakness or something they should be able to deal with on their own. ​*What are the signs? *The National Library of Medicine:

Symptoms of depression can include:


Agitation, restlessness, and irritability
Dramatic change in appetite, often with weight gain or loss
Very difficult to concentrate
Fatigue and lack of energy
Feelings of hopelessness and helplessness
Feelings of worthlessness, self-hate, and guilt
Becoming withdrawn or isolated
Loss of interest or pleasure in activities that were once enjoyed
Thoughts of death or suicide
Trouble sleeping or excessive sleeping

DepressionHurts.ca lists the following: 



Sadness throughout the day, nearly every day
Loss of interest in or enjoyment of your favorite activities
Feelings of worthlessness
Excessive or inappropriate feelings of guilt
Thoughts of death or suicide
Trouble making decisions
Trouble concentrating
Feelings of irritability
Fatigue or lack of energy
Aches and pains (such as headaches, stomach pain,
joint pains or other pains)
Sleeping too much or too little
Change in appetite or weight
Feelings of restlessness or being slowed down

Risk Factors via Mayoclinic are: 



Having biological relatives with depression
Being a woman
Having traumatic experiences as a child
Having biological relatives with a history of alcoholism
Having family members who have committed suicide
Experiencing stressful life events, such as the death of a loved one
Having few friends or other personal relationships
Recently haven given birth (postpartum depression)
Having a depressed mood as a child
Having a serious illness, such as cancer, heart disease, Alzheimer's or HIV/AIDS
Having personality traits, such as having low self-esteem and being overly dependent, self-critical or pessimistic
Abusing alcohol, nicotine or illicit drugs
Being poor
Taking certain high blood pressure medications, sleeping pills or certain other medications (talk to your doctor before stopping any medication you think could be affecting your mood)


It is best to consult with a doctor, as these are not complete lists of all possible symptoms. Because of it's broad impact on people, depression comes with many symptoms, and can impact just about any portion of someone's life. 

In my own case, I became nocturnal (insomnia is more common with 80% of depressed persons, but I developed hypersomnia, or oversleeping, which impacts 15% of those with depression), withdrew socially almost completely save for some online contact, barely did anything pleasurable (my TV was not on for eight months, many of my bookshelves were untouched), felt guilty, empty, and hopeless at just about all times, and experienced severe joint pain and aches. I was always irritable, always sleepy, barely concentrated and had almost no drive to do anything. I only left the apartment for food, and did not take very good care of myself -- I was a lot less healthy, gained a lot of weight and let my appearance go to hell. 

When my friends noticed something was wrong, it still took me two weeks to get up the energy and determination to visit the doctor -- who has almost no waiting time and works only five blocks from where I lived. In part, it was because I not only avoided making decisions, but also felt like I couldn't plan, that if something went wrong it was impossible to handle otherwise.

*You do not need to get this bad before you see a doctor.* That it took me so long was a massive mistake. If a friend tells you something is wrong, or you feel something is wrong, and believe it may be depression, *see a doctor*. It is worth your time. ​*What to watch out for in others*A short questionairre which you or others can complete can be found here, which can be brought to your doctor for future discussion. A symptom check is here. *Only a doctor can actually diagnose depression*. 

DepressionHurts.ca has a list of what phrases might be common for people sufferring from depression, and also notes to keep an eye out for any of the above symptoms as well. 

In addition, certain risk factors can help you see who may be more likely to develop depression around you as well. 

The list of phrases can be found here. 

Should a friend appear to be seeing some of these symptoms, encourage them to seek professional help from a medical professional, like a doctor. For those who have experienced these symptoms for a prolonged period of time, at a severe level or at the point where it has continually impacted your work, schooling or social life, I encourage you to see a doctor as well. 

It is better to be safe than sorry. ​*Seeking treatment*See a doctor. 

Diagnosis will involve a short clinical assessment of some questions and a review of the symptoms with a doctor or certified professional. A mental state examination may also occur to gauge your current thoughts and mood. Doctors can also perform other examinations of your physical health (I had my blood drawn, for example), and an assessment on other mental health conditions. When they have confirmed that you have depression, you can begin treatment. It is better to catch depression in it's early stages than in it's late stages. 

Often, those who report depressive syndromes are sent to a specialist, including psychiatrists and psychologists, for evaluation. They are more skilled at correctly finding the correct form of depression, and correctly identifying depression than your typical primary care doctor, as they are specifically trained to identify it. 

Unfortunately, society provides a negative view of depression, prescribing it the title of a weakness or something you can snap out of rather than correctly identifying it as a disease. Many people fight depression quietly as a result, never seeking help which they may need desperately. 

Treatment for depression is one of the more successful fields in the field of psychiatry, and is the most treatable mental illness. Common treatments include the use of medication such as anti-depressants, as well as psychological counselling, although these treatments can be augmented and supported by other methods. Talk to a medical professional to find out which treatment method will be best for you -- they can help and guide you through this process and tailor a treatment process to your needs better than non-experts here.

For those who choose the a route which includes medication (often supplemented with other forms of support), it often does take some time for medication to work. Dosages often need to be changed and slowly increased to have the desired impact, and sometimes certain drugs don't work. I myself went through three drugs before one worked on me, as the other two did not, possibly due to the pathways they used to normalize my mood. 

Medication does not come in the form of "happy pills." These drugs are not designed to make you happy, one of the reasons you will not find them on the black market all that often. Most medication is designed to be normalizers, to remove or counteract the impact of depression on your mood and allow your normal self to reassert itself. Some people have positive experiences with drugs, like myself. Others do not. 

These drugs should always be taken with the supervision of a recognized medical professional. It is dangerous to change dosages or stop treatment without medical supervision. Often, one must leave these drugs slowly to avoid withdrawal symptoms. Please keep in mind that it is also possible to have side effects to these drugs. Side effects were one of the reasons why I switched to my current course of treatment, and is an option for those who have medication as part of their treatment. 

The support of friends and family is important to the process. ​*Resources: *There are many sites out there which offer support or resources for those who are undergoing treatment or need help with depression, and with suicide. I encourage all to search for their local listings or the internet for resources on the topic. 

For those from Canada, depressionhurts.ca, which is one of the main sites I used in the creation of this guide and which has been on the TV often lately, does provide a list of available resources for those who would like them. I'd also recommend it as a resource for anyone wondering about depression. 

Link. 

For those in the United States, these are recommended: 



American Psychological Association - www.apa.org/topics/depress/index.aspx
American Psychiatric Association - www.psych.org/Share/Parents-Med-Guide/HTML-Depression.aspx
National Institute of Mental Health - www.nimh.nih.gov/health/topics/depression/index.shtml
If anyone needs any help finding potential resources on depression, please feel free to post in this thread! 

I am here to provide friendly, non-expert support and encourage those at risk to seek medical intervention, as well as share to my experiences with depression and advise the public to it's dangers. I would also encourage others to do so.​


----------



## Fat Mosquito

It's a disease definitely. On the bio-chemical base.


----------



## friction

Thanks for posting. I guess I have depression, although I'm not in a situation where I can seek external help, so any advice on self-help or something would be nice (not to be depressing, heh).


----------



## Khar

Hello, 

Sorry for the lack of a response, I've been somewhat sick for the past three weeks and the consequences have necessarily cut into my online time! 

I would like to state quickly that I'd hope that if you have access to the internet that you could have periodic access to even a general practitioner. When I first began going to see a doctor, I saw a GP for three months before we made the decision to include psychotherapy as part of my treatment, especially given that the first drug we had tried did not work as well as we had hoped it would. Are you sure that you are unable to see anyone, not even a school counselor or a quick visit to a doctor? 

It's in my view that the best way to go about these things is to see a medical professional above all else. A lot of our nations have or are working towards universal care and they are doing so for a reason -- this is one of those reasons. I'd really encourage you to take advantage of any available avenue, since anything I recommend should be taken with a grain of salt, as I am no expert, and should only be done in conjunction with sound treatment from any available medical professional. I know I am beginning to sound like a broken record but this is of singular importance, especially if you are in a situation where you are being deprived of access.

With someone who can provide you care, recovery becomes the norm, not the exception -- 80% find a method of treatment which completely treats their issues with a professional. 

There are some things you can do to help your mood. These can be listed in four major categories: 

*1) Sleep:* Sleep is incredibly importance, and for me was one of the root causes of my issues. You should keep a regular sleep schedule, of at least eight hours and not too much more (I'd try not to go past nine and would sleep less than ten for sure) since too much sleep can cause adverse impacts on your health and mood. Avoid the consumption of too much caffeine -- if you are dependent on it, try weening yourself off of it a bit VERY, VERY slowly (again, too big a change can cause negative mood impacts). Try not to nap during the day, don't eat a lot right before going to bed, and try not to be overly active before bed -- before bed, your activities should be low impact. Leave studying for outside your room when possible, keep electronics outside of it, and if you must have them in the room, make sure they are turned off. Your bedroom should be for two things mainly -- sleep and sex. 

*2) Stress:* Again, leave things that stress you outside of the bedroom, as well as things which remind you of work or which will try and make you do something other than sleep. Try to manage time effectively. Working out can help with stress, as can things like Yoga, breathing exercises, martial arts, massage and so forth. *Stress and the damage it causes is additive* -- the longer you deal with it, the worse it gets and the more damage it does! Make sure you are well prepared for situations which instill stress and you'll be surprised how much better you feel. 

*3) Exercise:* As mentioned in the last section, exercise! Great way to get the needed stimulation into your system, helps you feel awake, and fights what a lot of us with depression get -- fatigued and lethargic! Some people with mild depression finds that beginning to work out does a world of good for them on it's own. It relieves stress and anxiety (especially if you are punching something, haha!) and produces endorphines, which enhance your mood. 

*4) Food and Drink:* Caffeine is not a great thing for you, and alcohol is a depressant -- generally, you should stay away from the latter, especially in excess, and use as little of the former as possible (but remember to ween yourself VERY slowly if you decide to reduce caffeine intake). Try to drink water, or beverages which are largely water, since this helps your system by keeping you and your cells hydrated. Likewise, be careful with your sugar intake and animal fats, since while these can make you feel good, it slowly transitions into needing these to feel normal to some degree -- which sucks! Remember to try and moderate your intake! As for what to eat, remember the food pillar! Lots of fruit, veggies and carbohydrates, and try to eat some more fish generally as well! Omega 3 is a wonderful fatty acid, especially for those who are depression, and some B vitamins will definitely help you as well with energy if you are eating enough carbs as well!​
Hopefully this provides some help to someone!


----------



## Sparky

If you are concerned about mental illness and its treatment, then Anatomy of an Epidemic is a must read:

Amazon.com: Anatomy of an Epidemic: Magic Bullets, Psychiatric Drugs, and the Astonishing Rise of Mental Illness in America (9780307452412): Robert Whitaker: Books

The book examines the rise of psychiatric drugs and the increase in mental illness. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Thank you for posting this. I know personally two people who committed suicide after suffering from depression. They were talented, smart, beautiful people. Their talents were shining lights that were doused by the tragedy of depression. I am sad that they and their gifts were taken away too soon. I miss them so much.
As for me, I lived for a long time with a low-level depression, called dysthymia. Exercise helped me a great deal in getting over this depression. Also, I had a good therapist, who helped me with other problems, including phobias and nightmares from a very challenging time in my life (when I was bullied in junior high school).
Walking has done wonders for me. It creates endorphins and I feel functional and not depressed.


----------



## intrasearching

Sparky said:


> If you are concerned about mental illness and its treatment, then Anatomy of an Epidemic is a must read:
> 
> Amazon.com: Anatomy of an Epidemic: Magic Bullets, Psychiatric Drugs, and the Astonishing Rise of Mental Illness in America (9780307452412): Robert Whitaker: Books
> 
> The book examines the rise of psychiatric drugs and the increase in mental illness. Thank you for reading.


I just read that book and have referenced it on here a few times. It truly is a must read.


----------



## dizzygirl

This is a beautifully compact post @Khar. Thank you for starting a very necessary thread. Not only is it well-articulated, it is well-informed and helpful. 
I will just post and say this that oftentimes what you might be experiencing won't be there on lists. There are many uncommon symptoms of depression like anger, irritability, escapism or even start of other disorders like eating disorders or something else. If you ever feel that there is anything wrong with you, any emotional pain, _anything_, you should go see a psychologist.
That is the one good thing I did. I think it was just a month or two after I realized that something not physiological is wrong with me that i went and saw a doctor.
My symptoms included short-temper, unexpected mood swings that usually culminated in me throwing things in my room or yelling at people unnecessarily, lethargy, sleeplessness, for a brief period of time excessive sleeping(as much as 14-15 hours). But since my outward symptoms were rare in the presence of people, no-one guessed anything was wrong. Even when I had problem swallowing my food(i thought i'd choke) my parents assumed it was physiological. Another major giveaway was that I had found myself waking up from sleep to my own screaming(this happened only 2-3 times though). But i had been embarrassed that I had no control over myself and had boxed it all up.
The major problem that most people face when going to doctor is that they think they can handle it themselves.If it's monday morning blues you can, if it's clinical depression you can't. People have this general belief that only physiological diseases are ones that require professional intervention and if you have strength of the mind, mental diseases can be cured. This is *not* true. Mental strength has as little to do with mental illnesses as physical strength has to do with physical diseases. How much you can endure does not determine how much you should endure.
If you are displaying any symptoms at all, please don't hesitate to ask help from a professional.


----------



## intrasearching

The trick of depression is that it feels so permanent, so hopeless. Sometimes suicide does truly feel like the only way out. But... it can be surprising how helpful talking to others about it can be. Reach out to someone. It can make all the difference. Just beginning that dialogue with a friend, getting the feelings out, can be very helpful. Half of the pain of depression comes from bottling all those awful feelings inside.


----------



## AussieChick

I have suffered from depression for many years and this thread is very informative and essential.Please if you feel like you are in a black hole and can't get out of it seek some professional help from your GP or other mental health specialist.


----------



## kingcarcas

Prost! Brother! "Do all of these things" I already know that, but i don't do them. Drink another beer  We are all aboard the train that leads to nowhere.


----------



## Nessie

highlandstorm said:


> Thanks for posting. I guess I have depression, although I'm not in a situation where I can seek external help, so any advice on self-help or something would be nice (not to be depressing, heh).


If you arent in situation to seek help, its also possible to try to research on Omega-3 oils (EPA, DHA), supported with vitamines to metabolize (like vitamine E). Omega-3 oils: usually in form of fish oil, for example destilated from salmon.
Its not that uncomon that this thing helps more that antidepresants and its having behind solid scientific evidence, so its worsty to start mini-research. As I see, you are online

Good luck with treating depression, but its better anyway to seek consultation.


----------



## Razorfield9

I think I suffer from depression, part of the source is that I have no identity, and am constantly searching for one (even though I know that an identity is determined by your actions, whether they be intellectual or otherwise). When something threatens my preconceived notions of who I am, I fall deeply into those self-loathing feelings- and I fear that they may be more subconscious than I initially surmised. 

Always feel like there are things I shouldn't be- and I don't think this is an integral part of my psychology inasmuch as a facet of my depression (or maybe I'm just making excuses...)


----------



## nyarb60

Depression and Bipolar support alliance (DBSA) 

dbsa.org

A site that offers local support groups, 24/7 forums, on line forums and a host of information which 
supports those with mental illness challenges and the families that care for them.


----------



## nyarb60

Nessie said:


> If you arent in situation to seek help, its also possible to try to research on Omega-3 oils (EPA, DHA), supported with vitamines to metabolize (like vitamine E). Omega-3 oils: usually in form of fish oil, for example destilated from salmon.
> Its not that uncomon that this thing helps more that antidepresants and its having behind solid scientific evidence, so its worsty to start mini-research. As I see, you are online
> 
> Good luck with treating depression, but its better anyway to seek consultation.


take a look at dbsa.org
a web site that offers tons of support and support forums for folks with depression and other mental illnesses.


----------



## Nessie

nyarb60 said:


> take a look at dbsa.org
> a web site that offers tons of support and support forums for folks with depression and other mental illnesses.


Thanks. Im not suferring from depression and dont have family menber in this condition. But I noted down page you recomended
because Im not english speaker and Im on research of biological aspect of mental illness. Make note with quality internet page would be for me much easier than translate!!!!


----------



## nyarb60

for me the biology of my disease is the inbalance of my neurotransmitters. typically caused by "kindling" over the years, making up for high anxiety situations and learning to "survive" at all cost. the brain is a powerful organ, constantly making up for losses, however it seems from years of abuse and "over and over making up for losses" has taken it's toll. the balance no longer exist and the medications really seem to help stabilize me. without the medication I am unable to function. my best psychiatrist, and I've had about 10 in the past 20 years made a good point when he said, " if the meds work you'll know, when you don't take them
you get worse, when you do take them, you can function". So I've run with that for about 10 years. when I don't take them, he's right, I'm all over the map and that leads to erratic behaviors. Biologically speaking, wikipedia offers translation assistance, microsoft 7 also offers a translation program. google it and you may find that it's easier than you may realize how to download a translation program. bipolar world, med line, psychiatric times all have good articles, journals etc. written about the bio's of the disease. good luck.


----------



## nyarb60

god, i sound like an idiot. as you can tell from my post, i'm spending too much time and energy on bipolar and not enough on
personality traits.
I'll work on that.


----------



## nyarb60

sounds like you are over analyzing yourself. go with what your heart tells you, at least initially. what do you like to do? what do you do well? give those personality characteristics time to develop. IF you jump around from task to task, it may be adhd. have you seen a specialist to discuss behavior issues? 
keep a journal for about 2-4 weeks and write down each day, even hourly if necessary what your thinking and what you are doing.
what your goals for the day are and what you actually accomplished. when you do go see a doctor, you won't have to rely on memory for specifics, the journal is an invaluable tool.
believe in yourself. No one else will believe in you like you will.
Good luck - any questions, send private message.


----------



## Hekate

Something that merits mention is the Anxiety that can take up residence along side Depression. It's a reaction to the negative self-statements, the changes in appetite and energy, and a host of other issues. Anxiety also arises in people who have suicidal ideation but no plan to carry the thoughts out (aka never attempt suicide) - don't discount that anxiety. Once anxiety and depression mix, it's a wise idea to seek medication in addition to counseling.


----------



## Athesis

I'm struggling with this at the moment.


----------



## Exia

I skimmed the most of the thread so bare with me but have you guys tried remeding your depression with CBT?
Ive been suffereing from severe chronic depression for the majority of the last 4 months and CBT has helped a lot


----------



## intrasearching

I'm starting to feel it too. I don't often get depressed like this but I've encountered a series or deep traumas recently. Hoping I can keep my head above water and survive. It's a dreadful feeling. I will ask my therapist for advice. Maybe he'll recommend CBT, Exia.


----------



## Momentz

I've had on-and-off depression - anywhere from mild to severe - for at least four years now. My past seems like a blur and I often wonder if that person, only five years ago, who used to be me really was. Someone hyperactive, energetic, fun-loving - and it seems to have been ripped right out of me over the past couple of years. I've slowly been regaining my 'old self' since I started therapy last year.

It's excruciating, to watch yourself trip and fall into a blackhole and yet feel so powerless at the same time. I've personally never tried medication, but the only thing keeping me from experimenting with it is the fact that my parents refuse to put me on meds. I've already expensive medicine for a life-long physical illness so I can easily sympathize with them. Luckily I managed to beat my battle with depression; the war, I fear, may be far from over - all I know is that I'm still here.

I've made much progress since last year - when I was extremely socially anxious, selectively mute, and extremely depressed. I was practically afraid of my own shadow let alone other individuals and the ugly face of life itself. But by the present I've somehow managed to improve - I still cycle and end up depressed again. But it's usually only a mild dysthymia-esque depression rather than a nearly if not always constant presence like it was last year when I had severe depression; it's not often.

And to be honest, sometimes a bit of depression is good for me. It reminds me of the fact that I'm alive, experience and am aware of emotions, and fuels deep thinking and sometimes creativity. It's never a good feeling, but if I can manage it I'm happy. Last year I couldn't. I've also broken a hole in my shell. I still have difficulty speaking to strangers and teachers, but I've made so much progress that it's almost funny. I'm still anxious - it's just who I am and I can't help that I over-think - but it's relatively mild compared to how ridiculously severe it was last year. 

I feel a glimmer of light in my life and I'm hoping I'll be able to hold onto it. I will never get over how cruel life can be, but there's still plenty of beauty in it. And there's no reason not to live it to the fullest whenever I can.


----------



## cool

My sister makes me depressed with her whining and bloks my creativity.......
we are going to have to live together for the next year.
Even the perspective of that makes me depressed.
WHat should I do


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Um, okay, everyone says to see a Councillor but what do they do work with you on anyway?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

cool said:


> My sister makes me depressed with her whining and bloks my creativity.......
> we are going to have to live together for the next year.
> Even the perspective of that makes me depressed.
> WHat should I do


You know...What you must do.

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lustghost

I had depression for a long time now because of a childhood trauma and my inability to function in society. I was forced two times to seek professional help by teachers in schools I went to. It really didn't help as I didn't want to open up at all and lied. After that I just made myself mask my emotions to not look sad in public, so people wouldn't bother me. Right now, I found a person in my life that I believe will be able to help me be happy and cure me out of my depression.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

maarsaalis said:


> I had depression for a long time now because of a childhood trauma and my inability to function in society. I was forced two times to seek professional help by teachers in schools I went to. It really didn't help as I didn't want to open up at all and lied. After that I just made myself mask my emotions to not look sad in public, so people wouldn't bother me. Right now, I found a person in my life that I believe will be able to help me be happy and cure me out of my depression.


I can relate to you quite a bit, as I am faced with similar circumstances:sad:

I was wondering if anybody on here knows, is feeling emotional pain all of the time, and feeling extremely uncomfortable in your own body/skin a part of depression also? 

It urks me because it seems like the odd time that I do cry at all I only face short-term relief and feel bad again.

I wear sweaters a lot even in the summer because of how uncomfortable I feel in my body. I have a hard time sitting in open positions. It's really frustrating. It's like when I do, I feel this uncomfortable raw feeling that just leads me to feeling really uncomfortable and almost more sad. It's frustrating, because it gets in the way of doing things sometimes. Like, I can't sit anywhere and do anything productive because of how sad and uncomfortable I feel so I just curl up in a ball. 
Even though I WANT to do things..


----------



## cool

@CloudySkies No, what?


----------



## WithGrace

eros5th said:


> My major symptom of depression is over-sleeping. It's so hard to wake up if I don't absolutely have to. Today I almost laid in bed for 20 hours...


Hello my brother!
Big hug for you <3
I have the same symptom.. I just wish if I could not wake up for some days. And then the others, I wish I'd be able to, to just live... sometimes I understand my hypersomnia, sometimes I just don't.

Hope you are better <3


----------



## Loaf

cool said:


> @CloudySkies No, what?


I think he was implying that you should kill her.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Here's a thread on practical ways to fight and overcome depression: http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/144731-tips-fighting-depression.html


----------



## TimtheEnchanter

@Khar,

Thank you for making such a great and detailed topic. I've been fighting depression since i was an adolescent. But i have not consulted a professional until i was 26 and by then a lot of damage had been done already. Fortunately enough my wife has known me as a happy man and knows that i have kind heart, so she stuck with me and supported me whenever necessary. 

Since my illness began i've gained about 60 pounds of weight. Developed high blood pressure and high cholestorol. I'm now approximately 250 lbs. 

Since this year i'm officially clinically depressed. I visit a psychiatrist and a psychiatric nurse on a regular basis and i've started to get treated with anti-depressents (lexapro). I've been using them for three months now and i am starting to become more depressed. So i guess either something will be done about the dosage or we will take another route.

The thing is my depression comes from the inability to be understood, to find meaningfull things to do and it has worsened over time while i was professionally engaged. Tight schedules, Rigidity in workflow, Unaccepting Managers etc... I was not suited for these kinds of workplaces. 

My personality traits have made me fail at everything that i've tried to do professionally. Simply because i am not compatible with any of the jobs i tried to do. My depression has only made it worse. 

On the other side...

What i have learned that it is really important to understand what makes you tick before you begin your professional carreer. Jobs can be highly incompatible with your personality traits. And can therefore lead to or worsen depression.

I now understand that i need to go and look for a different way of working. One that challenges me every day but does not require the normal things one would expect from anyone that works from 9 to 5. I can work all day if i have something i am passionate about. But i have to have autonomy over my schedule and the subjects i work on. Guess that comes with the territory of being an high iq ENFP / IEE with a million thoughts and plans a day... 

Anyway i'm already rambling on and on and on. My psychiatrist has told me i will not be able to go ahead and do something productive until i am fully aware of my own limitations and the current depressed state that i'm living in. My head doesn't stop though, and that's a big problem. It keeps wearing me down. 

Most of the time i would rather lie down, in bed, pull the blankets over my head and sleep. But then my curiousity get's the better of me and makes me remain in my chair, glued to the computer and seek for new interesting facts or whatever, even if all the fun has worn off and it doesn't make me happy any more. As if the shots of dopamine have gone...


----------



## Metalize

Why Sleep Deprivation Eases Depression - Scientific American

It's the most effective method I've found to work for me, but long-term use will probably cause brain damage, heart disease, death, etc., and you'll sort of look like shit afterwards...

But what can I say... it works. And immediately.


----------



## Psychophant

Metasentient said:


> Why Sleep Deprivation Eases Depression - Scientific American
> 
> It's the most effective method I've found to work for me, but long-term use will probably cause brain damage, heart disease, death, etc.
> 
> But what can I say... it works.


I totally lose my ability to deal with things without being totally irrational and overly emotional while sleep deprived so I question that.


----------



## Metalize

Yomiel said:


> I totally lose my ability to deal with things without being totally irrational and overly emotional while sleep deprived so I question that.


It works for me, but it's not surprising that it would work differently for different individuals. *shrug*

For me it's the exact opposite effect. Lose all emotions + insanely lightning-fast cognition all of a sudden. And judging by the reactions of those around me, it's not just me erroneously believing that.


----------



## Psychophant

Metasentient said:


> It works for me, but it's not surprising that it would work differently for different individuals. *shrug*
> 
> For me it's the exact opposite effect. Lose all emotions + insanely lightning-fast cognition all of a sudden. And judging by the reactions of those around me, it's not just me erroneously believing that.


Wow. I pulled my first all-nighter last year writing an essay and I couldn't even spell properly the next day. I guess millage varies a lot with this.


----------



## Metalize

Yomiel said:


> Wow. I pulled my first all-nighter last year writing an essay and I couldn't even spell properly the next day. I guess millage varies a lot with this.


Really? I pulled my first one last week and went out early in the morning. 

I think it was the best day of my life, except I looked high as hell. 

Yup, mileage.


----------



## Psychophant

Metasentient said:


> Really? I pulled my first one last week and went out early in the morning.
> 
> I think it was the best day of my life, except I looked high as hell.
> 
> Yup, mileage.


...And I thought IT people were nocturnal. I do remember a strange euphoria last time, but it is quite like being high; when things go south it's really unpleasant. I don't like SSRIs a ton, but they might be a better long term antidepressant.


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> well i appreciate you disagreeing with that post then
> 
> hahaha yoda is the best. don't tell him i said that though


Oh, I won't. Hehhehheh...

@Grandmaster Yoda


----------



## MNiS

Rob Qlarkie said:


> can you feel her energy doh.......... i can and yoda to trippy


Yes, it's very raw and visceral. I think pairing with asexual Yoda would be a good idea.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

tis cute if i recall


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> Yes, it's very raw and visceral. I think pairing with asexual Yoda would be a good idea.


let us not forget two things
1. i am right here
2. yoda is but a child

and "raw and visceral" i am not sure how to take that. sounds primitive


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> let us not forget two things
> 1. i am right here
> 2. yoda is but a child


Ah, it was but a suggestion.



Modal Soul said:


> and "raw and visceral" i am not sure how to take that. sounds primitive


Hm. I was thinking of your old avatar with the lioness with a face full of blood. Raw and visceral. If that sounds primitive to you then so be it.


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> Ah, it was but a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I was thinking of your old avatar with the lioness with a face full of blood. Raw and visceral. If that sounds primitive to you then so be it.


i feel like i just got iNTJsulted

right in the gut

ouch


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

yea see the constant change of patterns in the avatars is the hardest part to read for online interaction


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> i feel like i just got iNTJsulted
> 
> right in the gut
> 
> ouch


I'm pretty sure you're an INTP. You remind me of a lot of INTP chicks.

(Also, no I wasn't insulting you. :wink


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> I'm pretty sure you're an INTP. You remind me of a lot of INTP chicks.
> 
> (Also, no I wasn't insulting you. :wink


hah my emotions control me and i am terrible at maths

INTP chicks are great
lisbeth salander, for example


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> hah my emotions control me and i am terrible at maths
> 
> INTP chicks are great
> lisbeth salander, for example


Ah, I see. Maybe all of the INTP chicks I thought I knew are really INFJs. I think the 6 adds a real edginess whereas INFJ 2 tend to be extremely girly girlish. I guess that explains the biting sarcasm pretty well. 

Ah, haven't read any of her works.


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> Ah, I see. Maybe all of the INTP chicks I thought I knew are really INFJs. I think the 6 adds a real edginess whereas INFJ 2 tend to be extremely girly girlish. I guess that explains the biting sarcasm pretty well.
> 
> Ah, haven't read any of her works.


nah i'm not an INFJ. when yoda and i were going at it on the INFP/INFJ thread i temporarily changed my type to INFJ for troll purposes. i actually have no idea what my type is

well she is a fictional character so i don't think there are any literary works _to_ read


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> nah i'm not an INFJ. when yoda and i were going at it on the INFP/INFJ thread i temporarily changed my type to INFJ for troll purposes. i actually have no idea what my type is
> 
> well she is a fictional character so i don't think there are any literary works _to_ read


... I'm pretty sure you're an INTP then. 

Ah, I skimmed the wiki too quickly.


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> ... I'm pretty sure you're an INTP then.
> 
> Ah, I skimmed the wiki too quickly.


haha no way. what makes you say that?
i was joking about the maths part but i have a hard time believing i could be a T of any sort. too focused on emotions/feelings/ethics and all that sappy, inane bullshit. INTPs are awesome though

have you not heard of the millennium series (i.e. girl with the dragon tattoo)?


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> haha no way. what makes you say that?
> i was joking about the maths part but i have a hard time believing i could be a T of any sort. too focused on emotions/feelings/ethics and all that sappy, inane bullshit. INTPs are awesome though


I see. You have the persnicketiness of an INTP. Plus if I don't mind myself saying, I tend to be pretty good at spotting that kind of stuff. I guess you can pretend to be a feeler if you want though. That's no skin off my nose. ;p



Modal Soul said:


> have you not heard of the millennium series (i.e. girl with the dragon tattoo)?


I have. It's just not my style of fiction, tbh.


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> I see. You have the persnicketiness of an INTP. Plus if I don't mind myself saying, I tend to be pretty good at spotting that kind of stuff. I guess you can pretend to be a feeler if you want though. That's no skin off my nose. ;p
> 
> 
> 
> I have. It's just not my style of fiction, tbh.


snobby/pretentious or fastidious?

oo do you type people often? i think i'm an okay typer. it is much easier for me to tell when someone is _not_ something than it is for me to decipher what they actually are, so it is usually by process of elimination that i figure out a person's type. other times i just get a feeling a person is something (ENFJs are really easy to scope out, i find)

i don't know how open you are to trying things that aren't your style but i'd recommend at least checking it out if you are


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> snobby/pretentious or fastidious?


Definitely not snobby/pretentious. I think fastidious would be a good way to describe what I meant.



Modal Soul said:


> oo do you type people often? i think i'm an okay typer. it is much easier for me to tell when someone's _not_ something than it is for me to decipher what they actually are, so it is usually by process of elimination that i figure out a person's type. other times i just get a feeling a person is something (ENFJs are really easy to scope out, i find)


Ah, I tend to draw conclusions instead of working by process of elimination. It just comes natural to me. Ah, I'm really good at spotting ESTP. But let's not jump the gun here and start a process of mutually assured destruction.  I much prefer peace. 



Modal Soul said:


> i don't know how open you are to trying things that aren't your style but i'd recommend at least checking it out if you are


Will do.


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> Definitely not snobby/pretentious. I think fastidious would be a good way to describe what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I tend to draw conclusions instead of working by process of elimination. It just comes natural to me. Ah, I'm really good at spotting ESTP. But let's not jump the gun here and start a process of mutually assured destruction.  I much prefer peace.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.


the thing i hate about words is that one word can have many definitions and even more interpretations of those definitions so when someone describes you using a word they think is positive you could very easily attach negative connotations to it and take offense

ha that's funny because ESTPs are the second easiest type for me to spot (Se-Fe and Fe-Se are probably hard to miss)
my friends find me creepy for being able to guess people's types really quickly/easily... and even creepier for being able to remember those types. it's not a matter of me remembering, though. they think i'm memorising their results when really i concluded which types they were long before they took the test (which only confirmed what i already knew) so it's just me _knowing_ them that makes recalling their type easy

no i prefer war let's fight. just kidding we are both great

have you seen donnie darko? we're on the topic of INTPs and he came to mind


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> the thing i hate about words is that one word can have many definitions and even more interpretations of those definitions so when someone describes you using a word they think is positive you could very easily attach negative connotations to it and take offense


Ah, well I guess that has to do with desiring precision in meaning. To me, persnickety just sounds like a fun and whimsical word to say and I wouldn't attach a negative connotation to it. Also, when I say persnickety I mean detail-oriented about particulars compared to me.



Modal Soul said:


> ha that's funny because ESTPs are the second easiest type for me to spot (Se-Fe and Fe-Se are probably hard to miss)
> my friends find me creepy for being able to guess people's types really quickly/easily... and even creepier for being able to remember those types. it's not a matter of me remembering, though. they think i'm memorising their results when really i concluded which types they were long before they took the test (which only confirmed what i already knew) so it's just me _knowing_ them that makes recalling their type easy


I think the last time anyone ever called me creepy were a few esfjs who didn't like the fact that I'm quiet and don't talk much and especially because I don't follow pop culture much. XD Otherwise people tend to be either astounded, amused, annoyed or intrigued by my insights. 



Modal Soul said:


> no i prefer war let's fight. just kidding we are both great


Glad reason and logic have prevailed. :wink:



Modal Soul said:


> have you seen donnie darko? we're on the topic of INTPs and he came to mind


I haven't. The plot sounds... interesting though. Have you seen Memento? I think that's another good movie about an extremely traumatized INTP or possibly an ISTP.


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> Ah, well I guess that has to do with desiring precision in meaning. To me, persnickety just sounds like a fun and whimsical word to say and I wouldn't attach a negative connotation to it. Also, when I say persnickety I mean detail-oriented about particulars compared to me.
> 
> I think the last time anyone ever called me creepy were a few esfjs who didn't like the fact that I'm quiet and don't talk much and especially because I don't follow pop culture much. XD Otherwise people tend to be either astounded, amused, annoyed or intrigued by my insights.
> Glad reason and logic have prevailed. :wink:
> 
> I haven't. The plot sounds... interesting though. Have you seen Memento? I think that's another good movie about an extremely traumatized INTP or possibly an ISTP.


when i think of persnickety i imagine the teacher in the magic school bus
i got what you were trying to say now. i am curious as to how you came to that conclusion, though, as i would associate detail-orientedness with dominant/auxilary Si

that's not surprising. i'm not a fan of ESFJs at all. well, i definitely fall into the category in the latter

awesome film. my INTJ friend and i used to obsess over it
and i have seen memento! been a long time since i've seen it, though


----------



## MNiS

Modal Soul said:


> when i think of persnickety i imagine the teacher in the magic school bus
> i got what you were trying to say now. i am curious as to how you came to that conclusion, though, as i would associate detail-orientedness with dominant/auxilary Si
> 
> that's not surprising. i'm not a fan of ESFJs at all. well, i definitely fall into the category in the latter


Is the teacher from the Magic School Bus a bad role model? I think someone like her would be fun to have as a school teacher, to be quite honest.

Well I mean detail-oriented exactly like how we went about interpreting the word persnickety. You looked it up to find out its precise definition whereas I inferred its meaning through context. That's probably the major difference.



Modal Soul said:


> awesome film. my INTJ friend and i used to obsess over it
> and i have seen memento! been a long time since i've seen it, though


Cool okay, I'll check it out then. If you've seen Memento then I'd also recommend The Usual Suspects, The Professional and The Big Hit if you haven't already seen those. You may not like the last one but I thought it was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Modal Soul

MNiS said:


> Is the teacher from the Magic School Bus a bad role model? I think someone like her would be fun to have as a school teacher, to be quite honest.
> 
> Well I mean detail-oriented exactly like how we went about interpreting the word persnickety. You looked it up to find out its precise definition whereas I inferred its meaning through context. That's probably the major difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool okay, I'll check it out then. If you've seen Memento then I'd also recommend The Usual Suspects, The Professional and The Big Hit if you haven't already seen those. You may not like the last one but I thought it was pretty damn funny.


oh oops i meant from* not in the magic school bus

bad role model? nah. if i recall correctly, she was all flavours of awesome

THE PROFESSIONAL IS MY FAVOURITE MOVIE OF ALL TIMES
i've been meaning to watch the usual suspects for a few months now. i've never seen or heard of the big hit but i'll add it to my mental list of movies i really need to check out


----------



## Metalize

No topic is immune, huh?


----------



## AdInfinitum

As much as I would like to claim that my usual optimism aura preserves lasts through the test of time, I have been under the pressure of depression for as long as I have acknowledged my existence or at least a fragment of my being and rotational composure or maybe just as I hit my rational state and became aware of my flaws. And no matter how much you try to breathe through all the fog, the fog enters every cavity of your being, depression is hard to describe through mere words but it is one of the darkest signs of
abandonment your entire mind closes into, when even you as your last hope you fail to rebuild yourself from a new head to a new toe as mind structure and thinking structure, it is rather hard to climb alone. Yet I have survived until today, through 11 years of chronic depression and self hurting and the only words I can bring to light are "seek help as soon as you have a suspicion". It destroys everything that can spur any hope within yourself and learning how to breathe on a new melody can change perspectives through any eyes. My parents made the mistake of not even considering helping me through a specialist due to reputation issues and that is why any wave of help you try to reach is cut deeply, even through yourself, as a notch.

Do not let yourself grounded through your own mind, fight it and fight others who try to make you believe the mistake is within yourself. As you are aware of your state, you can defeat anything as long as your mind is open.


----------



## ayitashia

This is all very true and serious, I have clinical depression, actually.

But this was just funny:

Risk Factors via Mayoclinic are: 

Having biological relatives with depression
*Being a woman*
Having traumatic experiences as a child
[...]


I mean, come on! How specific.


----------



## larahabig

AussieChick said:


> I have suffered from depression for many years and this thread is very informative and essential.Please if you feel like you are in a black hole and can't get out of it seek some professional help from your GP or other mental health specialist.


From my experience some people didnt realize that they are in depression, Do you have any suggestion for those people.


----------



## Oceandust

I just want to thank you for posting this. I've had depression for nearly half of my life, and it's so great to be in a place where it can be discussed openly and accepted as an actual disease and not as a weakness/laziness like many people IRL do (for me anyways).



ayitashia said:


> But this was just funny:
> 
> Risk Factors via Mayoclinic are:
> 
> Having biological relatives with depression
> *Being a woman*
> Having traumatic experiences as a child
> [...]
> 
> 
> I mean, come on! How specific.


Lol yeah. I mean... it's definitely true that women are more likely to have depression, but listing 'being a woman' as an actual 'risk factor' so bluntly like that was slightly amusing to me as well.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Thanks for posting it here, much appreciated ... as someone who is constantly suffering from depression from years, it has provided quite an insight especially for a person who cannot afford to see a psychiatrist, this website has helped in many ways


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

subzhero said:


> Thanks for posting it here, much appreciated ... as someone who is constantly suffering from depression from years, it has provided quite an insight especially for a person who cannot afford to see a psychiatrist, this website has helped in many ways


I can tell by that look on your avatar .


----------



## Aarya

I'm honestly thinking that so many people are living with depression and anxiety yet do not even realize because it's become a habit. Only when you somehow break through this or someone helps you, you are able to pause and reflect, on how life felt or looked before the breath of fresh air. You might have a similar experience after traveling, going out of that bubble and those people that got used to seeing you in a certain way or lost belief. And I believe I might have gone through this too, but only to a certain degree. Problem is society pretty much treats it as normal: suck this, suck that, this is life, you gotta try to live through that. Hah, no, you can suck it for me as well if you love it so much: I'm fed with self-induced drama and "life is shit" opinions according to which I should be an addicted animal (sex, nicotine, drinking, drugs?) and do what others tell me to and not what i would like/love to. I think many things stem from this: not being shown or taught how to believe in yourself, that it doesn't matter when you happen to do a mistake if you are on the road of learning and becoming better at something, being shunned or put down, not being encouraged as a child or receiving a lot of negative feedback, an abusive family member, being bullied for your hobbies, and so many other things.

I just came to hate the "this is it" or "why try it in your own way" mentality. Just because something could be worse, doesn't mean it couldn't be better. If "this was it" we'd be still living in caves or with shit flowing down our streets like in the 1200's. Everything evolves and expands, it's a friggin natural law that i would love to be let to abide more. But no, we love to live in sad, exasperated circles, from high-school to university and jobs, with 80% always complaining about their choices. No one is happy with how they are taught to see things. And yet guess what, do they do anything about it? No, same judgement, same habits, same loops, same discussion, not even a new fancy book to make your brain actually question some things. Or if they do it's only on the surface: following new trends just because others do it, essentially nothing crystallizing on the inside except some remote shadows of doubt. The only people truly happy that I've seen were those who literally followed their dreams/what they wanted, or tried to put up with how things were and build honest relationships/marriages; not everyone is meant to be an ice-breaker, of course. But there is a difference between promoting peacefulness and promoting dumbness. 

The conclusion though: it's lovely to be complacent.

A very important observation: we are not even taught to respect and protect that which naturally relieves stress and produces Endorphins or energizes our brain/body, i.e., nature, actual fresh/non-polluted air, natural products/food and so on. This shit here plays such an important role in your psychological well-being, it's not hard to tell who doubts this: probably people who never experienced a pause form the mundane life and went by the sea-side or in the mountains to beautiful locations, or did something in the middle of the nature like a campfire or horse riding or anything, really, as opposed to playing between 4 walls.

But you know the drift, you know how it goes: "do not worry, slowly but surely, you will not even remember anymore how grass feels like". The best thing is everyone thinks it is a joke. Like, you know, those BDs from 50 years ago portraying daily life with a gas mask? No I'm not 50, but just saying. I'm young and what i saw and how it looks right now, send chills down my spine. Getting back to the topic, those BDs were in the science fiction category. This is the joke. Welcome to Beijing.

Observation: I might have given a personal note/color to what the huge incidence of depression of today means for me. I know there are actual chemical imbalances some people have to deal with, and not depression caused by bad life circumstances from birth or something induced from the outside. There's still one way according to which I think: it can be fixed or transformed.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Get revenge at life. 

Find what makes you feel vindicated, and worth holding a grudge for and then exceed to take revenge at it. At least, that's what helps me, lol.

Well, sort of.

(I am half-serious)

But I think that's what seems to be at the root of most of my depression was anger. I don't why I'm so angry though, but it gives me an excuse to listen and play rock music all the time and then people wonder what my problem is "WHY IS HE SO ANGRY" being in this world, the only sane thing is to react in defiance and outrage.

I feel like I can never forgive the world, my anger seeps all the way into my bones. It is like a phantom that haunts me always trying to find retribution. I don't care at all what people think anymore, I'm not self conscious, and I refuse to please any body or tolerate any bullshit.


----------



## Laguna

What makes a person truly suicidal? Do they have to really want to die? What if they just fantasize about taking their life but would never actually do it? Are they still suicidal? (Things that make you go hmmmmmm.)


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Laguna said:


> What makes a person truly suicidal? Do they have to really want to die? What if they just fantasize about taking their life but would never actually do it? Are they still suicidal? (Things that make you go hmmmmmm.)


There are stages. Suicide ideation is usually the first. Then you have planning, having the means to do so, and actually going through with it. Some would say attempts before actually going through with it, since those who do usually have past attempts.


----------



## pwowq

Laguna said:


> What makes a person truly suicidal? Do they have to really want to die? What if they just fantasize about taking their life but would never actually do it? Are they still suicidal? (Things that make you go hmmmmmm.)


Many medicines will initially strengthen a persons willpower before having effect on the sickness. From a medical PoV: Undoubtedly YES.

Saw new stats in todays local paper. In Sweden men/boys are responsible for 2/3 of all successful suicides. 
"Fun" fact: More people kill themselves than die in traffic accidents in Sweden. However, quite a few traffic accidents do have all parts of a possible suicidal driver.

Having been really close to suicidal myself I can tell you that males hide everything, pretending to be ok and one day they're found dead. Family and friends knew nothing.


----------



## Laguna

pwowq said:


> Many medicines will initially strengthen a persons willpower before having effect on the sickness. From a medical PoV: Undoubtedly YES.
> 
> Saw new stats in todays local paper. In Sweden men/boys are responsible for 2/3 of all successful suicides.


I read that certain medications even ones that are supposed to help anxiety or other depression type disorders actually cause people to feel suicidal. I wonder if a combination of medications can also have this effect. Very strange. I don't get it.


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Himajala

had depressions for years --> lots of physical stress --> tinitus = constant noizes in your hear --> much more stress --> worse tinitus --> worse depressions

threat that shit before its too late. change your life, change what you can to feel better no matter what it is


----------



## Planaers

great5


----------



## Planaers

nice


----------



## whitemoonwillow

Wow. This is an excellent post. I agree with everything you say. I was wondering if there is another link for the self-assessment on depression, seeing as though the one provided is broken. Thank you!


----------



## Mone

Perhaps this is going to sound badly I fantasize about taking my life. However, I don't think I am suicidal. I like dark and frightening things in general which in my opinion has nothing to do with this feeling of mine.


----------



## master of time and space

Finally a real assessment of depression

Is everything you think you know about depression wrong? 

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/jan/07/is-everything-you-think-you-know-about-depression-wrong-johann-hari-lost-connections


----------



## pwowq

master of time and space said:


> Finally a real assessment of depression
> 
> Is everything you think you know about depression wrong?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/jan/07/is-everything-you-think-you-know-about-depression-wrong-johann-hari-lost-connections


I know anti-depressant medicines are a tool, not a cure. It does perplex me how people think it is a cure.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

https://www.medscape.com/answers/28...major-depressive-disorder-clinical-depression

*What are the DSM-5 criteria for diagnosis of major depressive disorder (clinical depression)?*
The specific DSM-5 criteria for major depressive disorder are outlined below.

At least 5 of the following symptoms have to have been present during the same 2-week period (and at least 1 of the symptoms must be diminished interest/pleasure or depressed mood) [2] :[/quote]

Click on the link to continue reading.


----------



## Lafante87

tis cute if i recall


----------



## Dr. Brio

Diagnose Major Depressive Episode/Disorder based on DSM 5 criteria using the Medical Calculator from PediatricOncall:- Major Depressive Episode/disorder - Dsm-5 Criteria | Medical Calculators | Pediatric Oncall


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I wanna smack people in the face who think clinical depression and other neurotransmitter imbalances are just a weakness that a person can just snap out of with enough will power and determination.


----------



## eva26

tis cute if i recall


----------



## eva26

yea see the constant change of patterns in the avatars is the hardest part to read for online interaction


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Not that I would suggest this for everyone, but there's quite a lot of promising research regarding psilocybin in conjunction with cognitive behavioral therapy. It's not a happiness pill but a... re-framing of one's depressive state of mind, since most people can't handle having their worldview seriously challenged, psilocybin with CBT simply erases your old worldview and creates a new worldview. Something to look into if you're depressed and talking about it with someone doesn't seem to help at all.









Psilocybin for treatment-resistant depression: fMRI-measured brain mechanisms - Scientific Reports


Psilocybin with psychological support is showing promise as a treatment model in psychiatry but its therapeutic mechanisms are poorly understood. Here, cerebral blood flow (CBF) and blood oxygen-level dependent (BOLD) resting-state functional connectivity (RSFC) were measured with functional...




www.nature.com












In-Depth: Cognitive Behavioral Therapy


Cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) is a short-term, goal-oriented psychotherapy treatment that takes a hands-on, practical approach to problem-solving. Its goal is to change patterns of thinking or




psychcentral.com




.


----------



## Karsdorp

Don't you consider depression being a fake disease?


----------



## OliveFox

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Karsdorp said:


> Don't you consider depression being a fake disease?


That's just ignorance if you actually believe that. Do you think _all_ mental illness is fake?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Depression can cause you to hurt yourself, yeah.🤔


----------

